

Misuse of the term "Engineer" in job ads - davetong

I've noticed an anti-pattern in job adverts of the mis-labelling of the job position of a "programmer" as a "software engineer". There are major differences between the two so why do job adverts do it?
======
jmcguckin
Technically, it's illegal in most states to represent one's self as an
'engineer' unless you hold an RPE license.

------
itswindy
Guess what a janitor is in New York? A custodial ENGINEER

